# First piggy of 08



## mr.fish (Jan 6, 2008)

No fishing for me on saturday, but I did make it out late today for more exploring then fishing. I walked a good stretch of creek that I haven't fished in a year or 2. Alot of the creek was frozen a few feet out, and unfishable from the bank. I ended up fishing below a dam for an hour. After about the 8th lost jig, I did come across this fat ass smallie that was very hungry. For a minute, and I say just for a minute, I thought I had a musky on. I casted a clown x-rap 10 into a small piece of slow water between the flow of the dam current, and this guy hammered my lure. I was using a 9ft noodle, and when it hit, It felt like some weight. I was very suprised with any fish considering just how cold the water was. Theres always a hungry fish somewhere.


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2008)

hardcore! Nice smallie!


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2008)

It looks like equired has some tough competition the year for tin boats aoy


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice Brown Fish!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a football! Good job dude!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## little anth (Jan 6, 2008)

nice i want something like that


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice job, that is a fatty. Gotta love the x-rap, and I know you love the clown color. I hope to get out sometime this week, otherwise my first fish will hopefully be a sea bass on sunday. My gf is coming up on tuesday night so if I dont get my car fixed by tomorrow I doubt I will even make it out this week  . I really can't expect her to want to go fishing when there is little to no chance of catching, even if it may reach the 50's this week....oh well.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice Mr. Fish!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice fish! Makes me want to go try for some smallies


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

bryan u catch many smallies down here in va?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow!!!!! Nice Piggy


----------



## shamoo (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice mr.fish, I also like the picture of the falls, i can feel the serenity just looken at it.


----------



## whj812 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice water!!!! And Very very nice smallmouth!!! Good Fishing


----------

